# Director of limited company



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Hi Srilynn & Joppa,

I am in similar situation. I am not sure if I fill my company income (Sep 2013 to Aug 2014) or my self assessment income (April 2014 to April 2015) for question 3.58 (i)??

Your help will be very much appreciated as I am looking to apply next week.

Also as a director of the limited company, how do I prove ongoing employment??

Please note my company year runs from Sep to Aug and financial year is as everyone knows Apr to Apr.

Many Thanks,
TJ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You submit your company accounts for Sep 2013 to Aug 2014 to prove your self-employment income (pre-tax profit). 
Ongoing employment through payment of Class 2 and 4 NIC.
Letter from your accountant.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Joppa

I will mention my self employment income then in 3.58 (i)

As far as ongoing employment is concerned, Payment of Class 2 and 4 NIC - 
1) How many months of this prior to application is required?? 
2) How do I prove this by giving a salary slip which shows NI??

My wife will be applying in next couple of weeks....

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Until recently, HMRC used to send a schedule of paying NIC to self-employed. System is changing from this year and you pay with your income tax. Perhaps bank statement showing NIC being deducted?


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Joppa

1) And payslips and dividend vouchers would be for Sep 2013 to Aug 2014(same period as company tax year)??

2) there is one dividend voucher of £6720 which has not been paid/transferred into my personal account between sep 2013 and Aug 2014 but declared in the tax return, is it ok then?? Even without this dividend I have enough to cover more than £18600.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Yes, as you count as self-employed.
#2 Just don't mention it to avoid unnecessary complication.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Joppa

On point 2, if I don't provide div voucher of £6720, the company income then wouldn't match with what I have transferred into my personal account, is this ok??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

Came across another issue.

A salary of 700/ month and dividend of 400/month was declared for sep 13 through dec 13 but not paid into personal account until 31 January 14.

Now the thing is that my business account had a balance of only £600 from sep to dec and then I got paid £8000 into my account 

Is this ok if I show that got paid in January??

Photo attached Sir

Regards,
Tarjinder


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Sorry Joppa just take figures from matrix I attached rather than taking it from the sentence.

Many thanks for your help once again - you doing a great job!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's getting quite technical - discuss it with your accountant.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Sir - will call the accountant and check.

One more question popped up:

I am the owner of the flat which has 3 bedrooms. I have proved that by giving an original home report.

Do I need an inspection report of my house as well??

I have given all other proofs such as electricity , Virgin media, driving licence.

Regards,
Tarjinder


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

This is the list I am planning to provide.

Is it ok??

Do I still need Property Inspection report??

TJ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No report needed as you aren't sharing it with anyone outside your family.


----------



## Happieladie (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello sorry I truly do not want to hijack but i am in a similar situation. Self employed director of a company undertaking contract work. I meet the financial requirement via salary of £10000 & dividend of £20000. I have provided companies register, acknowledgement of cooperation tax return submitted as I can pay my tax return by August 2015, dividend vouchers, letter from accountant, 1 year personal & business bank accounts, outlined accounts submitted to HMRC, letter from agency contracted me to undertake consultant work, pay slips and P 60. I have also attached VAT registration. 
I have noted that your advising using dividend will create unnecessary complications. I am now worried please advise us on what to do, if using dividend. Do we need more documents. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Too late to do anything. Just sweat it out, and don't hijack.
If you are a director of a specified limited company, all your income, both dividend and contract work, must have been received during the last accounting year, not necessarily your tax year.


----------



## Happieladie (Apr 26, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Too late to do anything. Just sweat it out, and don't hijack.
> If you are a director of a specified limited company, all your income, both dividend and contract work, must have been received during the last accounting year, not necessarily your tax year.


At Joppa..do accept my apologies if I have offended you. What do you mean to sweat it out. Don't understand you. We are submitting application in July. Yes all my income, both dividend n contract work has been received during the last accounting year.


----------



## aminnet (May 13, 2015)

thanks for information, it was quiet handy for me.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sweat it out = wait patiently. Study more English!


----------



## Happieladie (Apr 26, 2015)

I urgently need advice I received my SA302 form today. My business turnover was £63500. I pay myself a salary and dividend which came to o £33 5000. My sa302 form shows my earned salary is £33500 then £10400 minus personalised tax exempt above that is taxed by 10% 
My taxed money is £18420 

Does this mean my salary that will be taken into account by UKVI is £33500 or £18420...
which means I will not meet the threshold and how can I go about it. Please assist if you can


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Hi Joppa, how are you??

My wife is applying for her spouse visa from India tomorrow.

While populating appendix 2 I came across Part 3D which I am not sure if to fill out or not. I am proving my income by Category F.

My question is do I need to fill Part 3D or not. The only income I have is through bring a director of limited conpany

Tarjinder


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You only complete Part 3C for self-employment income.
Why confusion? The form is clear enough.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Joppa.

The confusion is in Part 3C question 3.58 (ii) . If I tick that Yes ( which I have done) it asks to go to Part 3D

So I am not sure if to populate or not.

Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If yes, you complete 3D, as it contains questions relevant to self-employment. Clearly described in guidance.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

That's is my question. What details do I put in 3.61, 3.62 and 3.63

Can you please guide

It's very confusing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm afraid you have to do the tasks yourself, as you know your personal situation. If you can't, contact a registered advisor.


----------



## tarjinder (May 10, 2015)

Hi All,

My wife applied for the spouse visa on 11th June in Mumbai and have not heard back anything.

We have opted for collection service so will get an email once visa is approved.

What I would like to ask is - is there anyway I can check at what stage my application is??

Any number to call or track on website or send an email etc

Tarjinder


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/contact-ukvi-outside-uk


----------

